# If Chip Pearson's website ever helped you, please jot a note...



## Greg Truby

If you have ever done any serious VBA programming in Excel, then it's almost a lock that at some point you found yourself at an impasse, did a search and found yourself visiting www.cpearson.com where you found a well-documented and well-explained solution to the problem that had been vexing you.

Needless to say I was gobsmacked when Bill e-mailed me and asked me if I'd heard about Chip's accident.  I was heartbroken when I followed the link to Chip's obituary in the Kansas City Star and learned what had happened.

Even though I'd never met Chip's parents, I decided to call Stanley Pearson, Chip's father, (like Chip, I too call Kansas City home) and express condolences to his family on behalf of Excel users worldwide.  I told them that Chip had helped hundreds of thousands, perhaps even millions of people all over the globe.   While they knew Chip was a Microsoft Excel MVP, I don't think they had a real appreciation for just what a titan Chip was in the Excel world; which is why Mrs. Pearson had Chip's website taken down after his death.   When I learned that Chip's site had been turned off, I called them again.  I explained to Mrs. Pearson just how incredibly important Chip's website was in the eyes of hardcore Excel users worldwide.  And I asked if I could pretty-please-with-sugar-on-top, get her and Stanley's blessing to see about getting Chip's site restored and back online.    I am tickled pink to report that she said that yes, she and Mr. Pearson would be happy to restore it.

This week I have been working with Chip's hosting company and his domain registrar to get those accounts transferred over to Mrs. Pearson's control so she can get the site back up and running.  I think we're almost there.  So if you've tried his site and haven't gotten in, please keep trying.  Hopefully we'll get it back online in the coming days.

And - as if every Mr. Excel board member didn't already have enough to thank Bill for - we have yet another reason to thank Mr. Jelen: for he offered to cover the expense of having Chip's hosting company hunt down all of Chip's files and restore them from backups!   Bill is truly one of the best people I know.

Chip's site was always free for the world to use.  But, if you used it, here's my request for a "donation" from you.   In a few days' time I would like to e-mail a link to this thread to Mr. and Mrs. Pearson so they can see just how far-reaching their son's site was in helping people.   So if you owe Chip Pearson a debt of gratitude, here's your chance to thank his folks for raising such a tremendous man.

*Active Link to Chip's Archives*: CPearson.com Topic Index


----------



## alansidman

Dear Mr. and Mrs. Pearson,
Chip's help through his website was invaluable resource for me.  I have been using excel for many years, but whenever I have had an issue, I always checked Chip's site first.  Thank you for restoring that site.  My condolences on the tragic and sudden death of Chip.  He will be sorely missed by the entire Excel community.

Alan Sidman


----------



## Peter_SSs

Chip's website is near the very top of my Favourites for Excel and gets regular use & I often refer others to it.
I was very sorry to hear of Chip's untimely passing, but if his website can be restored it will be a lasting tribute to him within the Excel community world-wide, including way over here in Australia.
Thank you very much to Mr & Mrs Pearson, Bill Jelen, Greg Truby and anybody else helping towards restoring the value of all the work Chip did on providing Excel knowledge to the world!


----------



## MARK858

I can't agree more, through his site Chip has touched most of us who tinker (in my case) with Excel. 
The site he created was one of my go to reference sites and I will always appreciate the work he put into it.
His passing is a  great loss to the Excel world

I am afraid I can't improve on the statement Peter has at the end of his post so here it is again...



> Thank you very much to Mr & Mrs Pearson, Bill Jelen, Greg Truby and anybody else helping towards restoring the value of all the work Chip did on providing Excel knowledge to the world!


----------



## MarvinP

Please, Please, Please,

Find and restore CPearson site.  I have used it as a link to answer hundreds of Excel Questions.  His page explaining Scope of Modules was one of my favorites and helped others understand the difference between a sheet module and a general module.  Chip had an extensive index of Excel topics that was extremely useful in understanding and explaining how Excel works.  

I am so sorry for his loss and want others to continue to appreciate all the effort he put into his excellent work.  

Is there anything we can do to get his site running again?  

Marvin Parsons


----------



## Aladin Akyurek

Bill, Greg, that's formidable.


----------



## thisoldman

I have been saddened to learn of Chip Pearson's passing. Mr. Pearson's website has been a landmark reference for me. I admired his willingness to share his knowledge. Chip Pearson writings and example code gave clear and thorough explanations, helping to guide and teach me. He is missed.


----------



## MrIfOnly

It's a marvel of the World Wide Web that an individual can create a website that can affect thousands (and even millions) of people from all over the world. Chip created one that was so filled with useful information and helpful that it has become ubiquitous among us Excel-philes. In fact, every Excel forum that I have ever visited has had many threads that have quoted and referenced Chip's encyclopedic online collection.

I have not only used some of Chip's code in many of my projects, but have used his site to pat myself on the back from time-to-time.  Let me explain: Being a self-taught programmer, I am sometimes filled with doubt about the efficiency of my code.  So, there have been times that I have wandered over to Chip's site, searched for a specific bit of code, and, upon finding that it was very close to my own, exclaimed, "Aha! I must be doing something right...even Chip is doing it this way!"  What greater ego-boost exists than to match aptitude with a genius? Alas, I am not a genius, so for those times when our skills did not match up, I was able to learn from Chip and improve my code accordingly.

Chip Pearson, his knowledge and his selflessness will be missed. Thank you in advance to all who are putting in the effort to having this great resource restored so that his contribution to this community will live on.

Best Regards,

CJ


----------



## Storax

Chip Pearson's site was always a great help for me.
My condolencies to his parents


----------



## Marcelo Branco

I've learned a lot with Chip Pearson's website. And I often referred to his site when answering questions here on the forum. 
His passing is a great loss to the Excel world. My condolences to his parents

M.


----------



## shg

Chip's website was well organized, his explanations lucid, and his code meticulous. I bet over the years I read most of it. I would visit in search of a solution to some immediate need, but always overstayed when some shiny object caught my eye: "Ooh, this looks interesting!"

As I got better, I vectored OPs to Chip's site. His pages on debugging VBA are, to me, the most valuable information toward improved coding skills I have ever seen -- there is no better path than learning to fix your own problems. Maintaining his site would be a gift to the community for as long as VBA remains a viable programming language. It is an impressive opus.


----------



## Taul

My condolences to Chip’s parents for their loss. I have to agree with the consensus listed here; Chip’s site is indeed a valuable resource and repository of his knowledge.
I have used Chip’s site many times over the years and also directed others to take a look at it to solve their particular coding problems. In particular the section on date calculations have been very useful to me. It remains in my shortcut list as a favourite.
Please keep the site open if at all possible; it’s a valuable resource for all.

Cheers
Paul.


----------



## ashleedawg

Greg Truby said:


> This week I have been working with Chip's hosting company and his domain registrar to get those accounts transferred over to Mrs. Pearson's control so she can get the site back up and running.  I think we're almost there.  So if you've tried his site and haven't gotten in, please keep trying.  Hopefully we'll get it back online in the coming days.



Ah so you're the "other mystery caller" who the hosting company wouldn't identify!  I was getting worried that someone was going to try for financial benefit by resurrecting the website as a business (especially given the timing of the domain expiring in a couple weeks.)

*THIS IS FANTASTIC NEWS* and I thank you for your time and effort in this. I think we all agree that it's imperative that the site live on as Chip's legacy, and to help millions more.  (I will try to contact you privately about some specific matters.)



Greg Truby said:


> ... I told them that Chip had helped *hundreds of thousands, perhaps even  millions* of people all over the globe.   While they knew Chip was a  Microsoft Excel MVP, I don't think they had a real appreciation for just  what a titan Chip was in the Excel world; which is why Mrs. Pearson had  Chip's website taken down after his death.



*I think you're going to have to call Mr. & Mrs. Pearson back and let them know your estimate was off.*

I spent hours on various archived versions of the site from a number of sources, consolidating facts and stats, mostly from Chip's own notes that he would tally up every couple years.  It appears that he gave up trying to keep track of site traffic since it was consuming time he could spend answering emails and phone calls.  His last count was almost 5 years ago but I found a pretty solid data source so I could estimate the usage since then .  Even as "VBA usage as a whole" has decreased in the last number of years, cpearson.com site visitor counts were *never* lower than the previous years; always a increase.

So I think this figure would have been a surprise even to him.  In the last few years cpearson.com the average *day *for the site consisted of _50,000 unique visitors reading 80,000 pages_. 

All things considered (and estimating on the low side) the *total traffic since the site was registered in 1999 *was:



163,300,000 site visits
 
287,280,000 page loads 

Chip was averaging *1 site visitor every 1.7 seconds*.  *Half a million zip files were downloaded per year.*

That's a* lot* of traffic - especially considering the site consists of _only _*500 pages *and *300 downloadable files*...  that shows just how valuable the site "golden content" really is. 

I'm slapped together some charts. (I'm a little embarrassed with the quality of of them considering the topic, but I wanted to get this posted ASAP!)









Daily Chart All-time Chart

Although Chip had originally set out with the purpose of teaching himself PowerPoint, he quickly realized the satisfaction that can be achieved from helping others.  In a post from 1999, Chip discussed his excitement at having reached 100 daily visitors, saying "I feel like the king of the world!"  

Years later he had to set some boundaries for people emailing him with questions, because he was receiving *thousands *of emails per day and *opening every single one*.  He set out some basic rules,_ "use spell check, be specific, poor writing is a pet peeve, and don't attach files" _(since that extra time in opening attachments would reduce the number of people he could respond to in a day).  Yet even when putting his foot down he was still apologetic for not replying to everyone personally.



*Chip's words:*



			
				Chip Pearson said:
			
		

> ...include it any any applications that you create, including commercial works and works for hire. This distribution is royalty-free and may be done without any license from me. I would appreciate a reference to my page in the source code and in any printed documentation.
> 
> This attribution, however, is optional. *Do what you feel is the right thing to do.*



It sounds like we have a chance to get the site back up and running, and we're going to have to work together to make that happen.  That act of binding together will in itself will be an amazing legacy for "King" Chip Pearson to leave us.


----------



## MARK858

Just to say that the site is back up now, my thanks to all involved in getting it up and running.
Especially I would like to give my thanks to the family for the consideration they have given to others at this sad time.

Link to the site topic index


----------



## Joe4

Thank you to everyone, especially Greg, Bill, and Chip's parents.  My condolences to his family for the loss.  
The Excel community lost a great member, but it is nice to know that his legacy will live on with his site (which I often quote myself in helping people).


----------



## Greg Truby

ashleedawg said:


> Ah so you're the "other mystery caller" who the hosting company wouldn't identify!  I was getting worried that someone was going to try for financial benefit by resurrecting the website as a business (especially given the timing of the domain expiring in a couple weeks.)



Back atcha there, sunshine.    Bill and I had already contacted his hosting company and made sure they knew the score, so there was never any danger of his hosting company reactivating the site without the Pearson family's consent.  The real threat was some internet carpetbagger buying the domain and using Chip's hard work for their own gain.  While its expiry was more than a couple of weeks out, it was a concern we needed to address.  I am pleased to state that I have seen to it that Mr. & Mrs. Pearson now have control of Chip's account with his domain registrar and thus this threat has been neutralized.



ashleedawg said:


> *THIS IS FANTASTIC NEWS* and I thank you for your time and effort in this. I think we all agree that it's imperative that the site live on as Chip's legacy, and to help millions more.



Indeed it is fantastic news.  I'm just glad I could help.   And nice work on the traffic analysis.



MARK858 said:


> Just to say that the site is back up now, my thanks to all involved in getting it up and running.
> Especially I would like to give my thanks to the family for the consideration they have given to others at this sad time.
> 
> Link to the site topic index



Mark has beaten me to the punch.  Yes, Chip's host e-mailed Mrs. Pearson this morning to inform her that his website should be back up and running.  I have gone out and checked the home page and jumped around, following a few links and everything appears to be in order.  If anyone finds something amiss, please private message (PM) me here and I will forward the issue to his hosting company. *But please confine your PM's to just issues of the site loading/rendering.*  As ashleedawg has already pointed out, trying to answer specific questions about how to apply Chip's articles would overwhelm anyone.


----------



## RoryA

First, my deepest sympathies to Chip's parents - I can't even begin to comprehend what they have been through.

Second, my sincere thanks to all involved in resurrecting Chip's site. Its worth to the Excel world is frankly incalculable, and it is a truly fitting memorial to Chip's great mind and huge generosity of spirit. I certainly wouldn't be half the programmer I am today without the wealth of knowledge I gained from him, and judging by the sentiments I have seen expressed on _every_ forum or newsgroup I frequent, the same is true of so many others.

I only hope that the reaction of the community can be some small comfort to his parents at this time.


----------



## kweaver

A very sad loss to the family and friends and associates.  His website and generosity helped me (and many others) over the years.
If there is a need to contribute to the cost of hosting his site, count me in.

Kevin


----------



## starl

My condolences to Chip's parents. As you can see, your wonderful son touched the lives of many, MANY people around the world. He shared his knowledge freely and it was truly helpful. He will be missed.

Greg - thank you for the work you started it getting Chip's site back up. When I saw the site was down, I went into Google archives and saved the pages I had linked to my drive (the ones I could). 
Mr & Mrs Pearson - thank you for understanding and caring how much his work meant to Excel users around the world.
Bill - thank you for sponsoring the work to get Chip's site back up.

Tracy


----------



## Jaafar Tribak

I have only just learnt of the passing of Chip Pearson .. I am so saddened to hear of this piece of news.

I would like to express my deepest condolences and respects to his family and friends.

His very well oraganised and easy-to-use website has always been my first reference to findng answers to many of the VBA programming problems I have encountered... His passing is no doubt a big blow to the entire excel community and I couldn't thank him enough for all his generous contibutions to helping excel users worldwide.

Thank you Bill and Greg for your efforts in getting Chip's site back.


----------



## VBA Geek

Very sad news.  RIP Chip Pearson and thank you for all your work.


----------



## JugglerJAF

Condolences from North Yorkshire in the United Kingdom.
Chip's website was an amazing resource to users of Excel all over the world, I know that it helped me out on more occasions that I could bring to mind.  It's fantastic that his site has been preserved and will be a source of help and spreadsheet inspiration for countless others in the years to come, much as it was in the years passed.


----------



## BarryL

If it wasn't for people like Chip (and many others on this forum) I would never had been able to learn the skills I have today and wouldn't be where I am. His website is, in my opinion, the greatest source of Excel info. My deepest condolences to his family and friends. It's a testament to his impact and to the man himself that so many are affected by this, from all corners of the world. On behalf of Ireland Chip Codladh sámh.


----------



## SmileyFtW

My sincerest condolences to Chip's family.

Chip's passing has affected me in a way that I would not have expected. Like many, I had limited contact with him personally, but took advantage of all he graciously contributed to the Excel community.

I had asked him on more than one occasion if I could use one of his solutions in something that I was working on that would be used in a commercial environment (not for resale, but to make my commercial environment better); each time he put no restriction on the use of his work - not even to request attribution, which I always included regardless.

I would like to think that his friends and family knew of his generosity and impact, but it may not be the case. I hope they take consolation in knowing how far reaching his expertise extends from the posts here and elsewhere: he affected people worldwide and always with pure generosity.

David M.
Fort Worth


----------



## jlutes

Chip was an amazing human and helped many of us, myself included.

There are more of his fans on reddit who were very sad to hear of his passing.


----------



## MrBillBenson

I was delighted by the efforts by Bill Jelen to both do the needed research and engage in delicate and sensitive communication with Chip's family, to the benefit of all of us Excellers.

I have mentioned elsewhere - and would ask Bill to please bring this up with Microsoft as well - it would be wonderful if a scholarship fund would be set up by that Company, in Chip's memory. He has probably been one of the most influential de-mystifiers of the Excel-VBA development platform through his continuous and incremental contributions, through the many years I have been programming in Excel. Not only was a huge portion of his work pioneering and original (at least insofar as I could tell),he made his information free for ALL uses, including both personal AND commercial. This Chip did not for "expert" points or status, but out of generosity of spirit and demonstrated caring for his fellow EXcellers' development as professionals.

I never met Chip, and now never can. I will probably also never meet many of you other EXcel MVPs, and I want to let you ALL know right now, if I have not already, that you make a tremendous difference to those of us who will probably never be MVPs but who will likely at least be worthy of our professional careers by incorporating your excellent programming and performance suggestions.

Bill Benson


----------



## Tokinabo

Chip was one of the most gifted Excel teacher on the planet! 
His very detailed website saved me tons of headackes multiple times. His understanding of the topic and ways to pass on that knowledge will be missed incredibly  
Condoleances to his family. 

Raymond.


----------



## yangado

My condolences to Chip his family and loved ones.
His knowledge and willingness to help has surpassed boundaries and I'm grateful all the way in the Caribbean. So yes, he did help people worldwide... he will be missed.


----------



## yosso

Chip's  willingness to contribute his knowledge and expertise via his website was blessing to many.

Thoughts and prayers to Chip's parents at this time.


----------



## Michael Avidan

Such a great loss. 
Chip provided so many Excel solutions for many frustrated people.
May his memory be blessed.
Please keep his Excel site online in a manner of remembrance.
Condolences to the Family.
R.I.P. Chip.
---------------
Michael Avidan
Excel MVP
ISRAEL


----------



## Brig10

I wasn't a member until I read the sad news of Chip's death.  That said, I have used this forum and Chip's website a heck of a lot.

So, my thanks go out to all members who pose their questions, to those who respond, and, most importantly, to Chip for his unselfish tutoring.

I had the pleasure of seeing Chip present at a VBA seminar in Hollywood - he was extremely passionate and inspirational.

My sincere condolences to Chip's family and friends.


----------



## aprildu

I was saddened by the news of Chip's passing. My condolences to his family. RIP you will be missed by a "stranger". 


April


----------



## Haluk_

He was one of the legends of the Excel world. I am so sad .....

My sincere condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Oaktree

I had heard about Chip's passing from Bill's Facebook page, but I somehow missed this thread until now.  

First off, thank you, Greg and Bill, for continuing Chip's legacy!  

As a small aside, I wanted to reference one of his pages shortly after the tragic news, and must have tried to log on in the window when the site was down and you were talking with his parents.  In a moment of panic, I even found myself rummaging through the archived version of his pages on https://web.archive.org/ to scavenge what I could!

I can't even begin to quantify the hours Chip has saved me.  There were countless times I went from "I wonder if there's a way to..." to "oh, yeah... of course Chip figured it out and has shared a method that we can all just copy/paste".  

Such a great colleague to all of us!  Oh, to be a fly on the wall for his discussions with Nate Oliver in the afterlife...


----------



## Greg Truby

Oaktree said:


> As a small aside, I wanted to reference one of his pages shortly after the tragic news, and must have tried to log on in the window when the site was down and you were talking with his parents.  In a moment of panic, I even found myself rummaging through the archived version of his pages on https://web.archive.org/ to scavenge what I could!



Interesting.  That was my first move when the site when down.  I was actually quite surprised that the wayback machine had archived as many pages as it had.  I was so glad when I was able to establish communications with the Pearsons and help Mrs. Pearson get the site back up.



Oaktree said:


> Such a great colleague to all of us! Oh, to be a fly on the wall for his discussions with Nate Oliver in the afterlife...



Funny, I thought the same thing — "hmm, I wonder if Chip and Nate will recognize each other in heaven".


----------



## maureenbb40

I learned and used many (many!) VBA facts from Chip Pearson’s site over the years.  I would not have been able to accomplish many activities and tasks in Excel over the years without using the Chip Pearson site as a reference.  His expertise and great explanations contributed to my job and industry by allowing me to better use Excel.

This note of thanks for Chip Pearson may be my first post.  That fact should demonstrate that I truly, publicly appreciate his knowledge and contribution.  I rarely (if ever) post a question or comment to a message board.   I gave a citation to Chip Pearson in my Excel VBA procedure code after I read about citations on his site.  I wasn’t citing sources in my early years from perusing help books.  

I didn’t see this thread until June 6, 2018; I would have posted a comment sooner.  I felt sad to read of Chip Pearson’s passing.  I am thankful to see this thread of appreciation to Chip Pearson was created.  – Maureen T. (maiden)


----------



## macfuller

Words are inadequate to describe the enormous amount of professional assistance Chip Pearson's website has provided to me. His generosity of time and spirit, and enthusiasm for Excel, resulted in a treasure trove of valuable information to an incalculable number of people trying to do their job better.  His site earned permanent bookmark status in my browser long before anyone else's.  I hope his relatives celebrate that enthusiasm and generosity for many years to come.


----------



## bs0d

Great resource. Couldn't begin to count how often I've used the website, or will continue to use it. Thanks for keeping it up. Deep condolences.


----------



## ITZengineering

Chip was generous with his time and spirit. We exchanged a few emails over the years and his site was on my short list of go-to resources. His work ethic and generosity are goals we should all strive for. He is missed.


----------



## mancubus

thanks for all your contributions to the world of Excel, Chip.


----------



## Vince Feminella

[FONT=&quot]After 20 years away from coding in Visual Basic 6. I began developing Excel .Dll libraries for a new project. I realized how rusty my skills had become until I found Chip's website. This morning while searching for more of Chip's work I read about his passing. My heartfelt condolences to Chip's parents. I hope you find comfort knowing his contributions have helped myself and so many others like me. [/FONT]​


----------



## 32CARDS

I have visited many excel websites, I do remember help from chips's website, reading through some things that have helped.
Thankyou.


----------



## hatman

Of all the many resources I have used over the years, Chip's is by far the best.  Early on in my career his site literally inspired me with the tantalizing possibilities of what Excel is capable of power that I did not know existed under the hood.  It remains my goto resource when I am stuck, and also when I am training others, as his documentation exceeds what I could bring the table.


----------



## James006

Extremely sad news ...

Chip's site remains an invaluable resource ... and an outstanding library for anybody who wants to learn and dig further into Excel's intricacies ...

Chip had this unique talent of demystifying all the amazing features and possibilities offered by Excel ...!!!

And I still remember a few instances where he took the time to answer my emails for some very specific questions ...

Many people will continue ... for a long time to go ... to rely on his exceptional expertise ...!!!


----------



## chirag050675

Dear All,

He had God gifted power to viewing things regarding Excel.
Seems God gift this person to this Excel's world like a Excel's Magician
Who always try to realize & teach users how to understand Excel.

I think , like him,  never been happen again.

Feel sad , we lost our true Master (guru) of Excel.

My heartily condolences .

Regards,

Chirag Raval


----------



## Juncus

I would just like to add my thanks to Chip Pearson. I guess I first came across the site in the 1990's. Certainly before he had to create a new business site as the Excel sections were getting so much attention. On my first use, which improved my efficiency greatly, I was struck by the fact that I had no idea how I would have ever been able to solve the problems he had. The relationship between the code and the functionality was lost on me at that time. Even now when 'Remove Duplicates' is part of Excel I came to his site today so I could identify the legitimate duplicates in some data.
He has made a lasting impression on me and I always say to those in need 'Search for Chip Pearson'. He was one of those people, who like me, sees that on the whole code is for all, to benefit all. I even had to join this site just leave a comment for someone who should be listed in Wikipedia.


----------



## SJGorilla

Sad news and a legend lost. My excel skills would be nothing without chips helpful handy tips and tricks! This is the first website I found when I started my excel journey and was instantly bookmarked. Used countless times to answer mine and other people’s queries. Long may the memory of this Titan amongst excel users live on.


----------



## circledchicken

My condolences to the family. As everyone has stated, Chip's contribution has been immense. For me his work was an amazing learning and practical resource that has been incredibly useful. The way he was able to pass on his knowledge in such a structured way was unique. His work and contribution will continue to be present in all kinds of projects all over the world.


----------



## KenCriss

Wow!  Just saw this and so sad to hear.  Condolences to the family.  Can't say how much Chip's site has saved me over the years.  So easy to follow and great examples.  RIP Chip!


----------



## BDrew

Chip Pearson's contribution to the world will be forever remembered in the Website he created and you are seeking to restore. It is one of the best.

Best wishes in this endeavour 
and to Mr and Mrs Pearson,
thank you for your son's life and condolence for your loss.

Brendan


----------



## Spyros13

I just found out. It shook me. to the core. Im not qualified to comment in any way. All I can say is Om & Rest In Peace. 

He helped many people.  And he did so Free. As it should be done . I know he has enabled many to progress in their skills and careers and lives. 

So, to his parents, just thank you & you had a unique genius son who helped millions. indebted.


----------



## Gerald Higgins

Only just seen this, been away from MrExcel for a while.
Sincere condolences to Chip's family, I used Chip's site a little in the past, thank you very much to all involved in making sure it remains available in the future.


----------



## Andrew Fergus

I have only just seen this.  Well done to everyone involved (especially Greg Truby for initiating action) to ensure Chip will not be forgotten.


----------



## Michael M

I always found Chips site to be an amazing resource for me...It is very sad that we have lost another legend in coding.....Do we have a Hall of Fame...if so, Chip needs to be in it !!!
Vale Chip Pearson


----------



## Fluff

Michael M said:


> Do we have a Hall of Fame


Just here https://www.mrexcel.com/forum/hall-...ip-pearsons-numerous-contributions-excel.html


----------



## baitmaster

Sad to read this, Chip's work helped me more times than I can remember and has definitely helped enhance my career - I'd be a poorer man without him. RIP Chip


----------



## Johnny C

it was a tragedy that Chip passed away early in life.

Thank you Mr & Mrs Pearson, and Bill Jelen et al who made Chip's knowledge available to us all again.

Like everyone else, Chip's site explained to me how to do things or do them better. For someone like him to make their knowledge accessible and helpful to everyone for free shows true generosity of spirit.


----------



## bstory84

Wow.. This is a huge loss.
Chip's site is my goto reference for almost all my obstacles for over 10 years. I never met the man, but I am in tears. 

My absolute deepest condolences to the Pearson family. Nothing but gratitude for the amazing wealth of knowledge that Chip shared. Biggest THANKS and hugs to the those making it possible for his site to continue to help people.


----------



## simurq

Dear Mr. and Mrs. Pearson, my deepest condolences to you and your family!

I'm writing to you from Baku, Azerbaijan. I was very upset to know about your loss. Chip has always been my 'distant' teacher, although I'd never met him, nor had I communicated with him in person.
I'm sure his invaluable tips will help many other Excel developers like me in the future.
May his soul rest in peace!

Vüqar Quliyev


----------



## morsagmon

Dear Mr. and Mrs. Pearson,
Like many who wrote here, I, too, was helped by Chip's great VBA contributions over the years, he is truly one of the great pillars of the knowledge base we have on this subject, his legacy will live forever, continuously beating in the hearts of millions of computers around the world, making lives of millions of people better!
I send you my deep condolences,
Mor Sagmon, Israel


----------



## timcjohnston

I somehow felt as though I'd known Chip for years!  I returned again and again, to rediscover my old friend as work requirements of various jobs required that I brush up my skills again.  I am so sorry for your loss.  Your son really did leave a gift that has guided multiple generations.


----------



## sophie619

I too have spent many hours on Chip's website. I can't even fathom the amount of hours it has saved me.  

Thank you to those who have had it restored, and condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## MilesS

RIP. A great loss. Searching for VBA code always ended up on Chip's site sooner or later. Gone to soon.


----------



## Drrellik

Dear Mr. & Mrs. Pearson,  

I just like thousands of others have benefitted from Chip's site and his kindness.  I created a backup program at work (for an old program) using Chip's help via emails when I could not find an answer for my unique problem.   

Through his help, I learned so much over the years, and eventually earned a promotion and a raise.  

Thank you both for all you have done for allowing his site to continue to help people.

God Bless you all, and RIP Chip

~DR


----------



## =ODIN=

I never new Chip, but he and his work were a good influence on my life.  I'm sorry for my late condolences -- I've managed to recently visit his site before ever even reading this sad news.  

Thank you to Chip for always paying his genius forward.

Thank you to Chip's family for keeping his genius alive and inspiring such a good soul.

Thank you to his friends for recognizing his light and a keeping it shining.



Thank You.


----------



## brucemc

I only now learned of Chip's passing. I would like his parents to know that not only did the resources he provided us all with help me numerous times, and will continue to help me, but he also took the time to personally help me in my confusion. He is a good person; i don't think i could say more to anyone's credit.


----------



## ricardodiazjimenez

Thanks for being such a source of knowledge and inspiration.

RIP Chip


----------



## sijpie

Oh boy, why did I not read about this earlier. I have a few, very well used websites for my VBA and Excel issues, and Chip's site is definitely in the top 3. I am very glad you managed to get the site back on line; there is a wealth of information in it.

Sijpie


----------



## Roger Govier

Mr & Mrs Pearson I am truly saddened by your loss of Chip, and other losses you had already experienced.
I was shocked and saddened when news of Chip's passing reached me.

Chip was a true giant amongst men with an intellect that was astonishing.
As an MVP myself I had the great honour to meet Chip on many occasions in Seattle and sit and talk with him. He was a very modest man who never bragged about his abilities and in fact I recall one day when I commented on his intellect, he said he was nothing compared with his sister, who had already passed.

He was always wiling to help anybody, and the fact that he created such a wonderful web site, full of detailed and extremely helpful knowledge about all aspects of Excel is testament to his generosity.

Thank you Mr and Mrs Pearson for permitting Chip's work to be restored and made available to the millions of Excel users worldwide.
Thank you also to Greg and Bill for all of your efforts in ensuring that this wonderful resource continues to be available.


----------



## Smitty

I had heard of Chip's passing, but only found out about this thread today. I agree with all before me in that Chip's site has been incredibly useful to me over the years. As with many others, i had the good fortune of meeting Chip and several MVP summits and count myself truly blessed to have been able to meet him.


----------



## Anne Troy

Are you kidding? Not only did I personally use it probably hundreds of times, but I have referred others to it just as much. It was always incredibly helpful. I, too, was very sorry to hear about Chip. And I had just started to enjoy his Facebook rants… ❤️


----------



## JLGWhiz

Twenty years ago or more I stumbled across Chip's website.  I bookmarked it and in addition to using it for my own reference, I have provided the link to others many times to help resolve problems.  I considered it the 'Bible' of vba for struggling coders.

John Gladden


----------



## MARK858

Sorry to revive this old thread about Chip but I didn't realise that the site is back down again, shame such a resource is lost   unless of course either I have missed a newer link somewhere or maybe it is just stopped for maintenance?

Link I used was http://www.cpearson.com/Excel/Topic.aspx


----------



## Fluff

Greg's on the case








						Chip's website - I'm working on it! :-)
					

If you have tried to visit cpearson.com this week you have undoubtedly been chagrined to find that it's gone offline.    I am working to get the site back online.  Thank you for your patience.




					www.mrexcel.com


----------



## MARK858

Ah hadn't been to the lounge (directly) today ?to Greg.


----------



## Bingobango

Countless times I've gone to the site to find solutions and simplify my spreadsheets; and I've referred many, many people to his site. A regular stop when working on new projects.


----------



## dwtapley

As many have attested, Mr. Pearson's website has been a tremendous asset to the Excel community.  No matter the topic, this web site is a go to asset.  Venture into any Excel forum and without exception there will be some link to cpearson.com, for just about any topic.  An incredible web site by an even more incredible and generous man.


----------



## GlennUK

I just learned of Chip's passing ... his site was of massive help to me as I was transitioning from a self-taught expert to the more exotic aspects of Excel and VBA. I revisited his site many times over many years. My condolences to his parents.


----------



## CephasOz

I am sorry to hear of Chip's passing.  His extensive and very useful website has always been a "goto", and frequently tops in searches.  It was very generous of him to share as he did.  He made a difference.

Vale, Chip.


----------



## SmileyFtW

Not only has it been a great resource over many years; I used it again just this week. Chip was very generous with his knowledge; I wish I had met him in person to shake his hand and thank him. He is sorely missed.


----------



## mrwilliambenson

Have always been grateful for Chip’s help and his legacy is - among other things - all the developers he helped improve by his generosity and diligent research and testing. It’s been so helpful having others continue to curate his material.


----------



## Michael Avidan

Chip Pearson was a big inspiration for me.
I learned a lot from his Web site and I owe him for part of my knowledge of becoming an Microsoft Excel MVP award for many years.
My sincere condolences to his family. 
R.I.P. Chip.
*Michael (Micky) Avidan
ISRAEL*


----------



## pbornemeier

Many thanks to Chip Pearson for the help he provided.  My condolences to his family.


----------



## pbornemeier

Is there any way to sticky this address towards at top of this thread:






						CPearson.com Topic Index
					






					web.archive.org
				




It is a link to the Internet Archive of his homepage that Rick Rothstein found and posted in a thread referenced in an earlier post in this thread.


----------



## Joe4

pbornemeier said:


> Is there any way to sticky this address towards at top of this thread:


I added it to the bottom of the first post in this thread here: If Chip Pearson's website ever helped you, please jot a note...


----------



## JeremyXL2

I had no idea until now.  My sincere condolences to the family.  I have lost count of the number of time Chip's knowledge has been helpful.  I guess he maybe got a lot out of what he did but gosh he certainly put a lot back in.


----------



## zwana

My condolences to Chip Pearson's family and friends.
My thanks to Chip for the selfless work that he put into creating such a valuable resource for Excel users.
May he rest in peace.


----------



## jimsealyjr

I was going back to update an old spreadsheet macro built years ago and noticed I'd referenced Chip's site as the source for how I built that section. I looked back to his site just to see what was new and noticed it hadn't been updated in a while and decided to see if I could find what happened to him and discovered he'd passed. I never met the man, but he was a big help to me on many occasions over the years. Few people have that sort of impact in the world.


----------



## eerenyuan

Greg Truby said:


> If you have ever done any serious VBA programming in Excel, then it's almost a lock that at some point you found yourself at an impasse, did a search and found yourself visiting www.cpearson.com where you found a well-documented and well-explained solution to the problem that had been vexing you.
> 
> Needless to say I was gobsmacked when Bill e-mailed me and asked me if I'd heard about Chip's accident.  I was heartbroken when I followed the link to Chip's obituary in the Kansas City Star and learned what had happened.
> 
> Even though I'd never met Chip's parents, I decided to call Stanley Pearson, Chip's father, (like Chip, I too call Kansas City home) and express condolences to his family on behalf of Excel users worldwide.  I told them that Chip had helped hundreds of thousands, perhaps even millions of people all over the globe.   While they knew Chip was a Microsoft Excel MVP, I don't think they had a real appreciation for just what a titan Chip was in the Excel world; which is why Mrs. Pearson had Chip's website taken down after his death.   When I learned that Chip's site had been turned off, I called them again.  I explained to Mrs. Pearson just how incredibly important Chip's website was in the eyes of hardcore Excel users worldwide.  And I asked if I could pretty-please-with-sugar-on-top, get her and Stanley's blessing to see about getting Chip's site restored and back online.    I am tickled pink to report that she said that yes, she and Mr. Pearson would be happy to restore it.
> 
> This week I have been working with Chip's hosting company and his domain registrar to get those accounts transferred over to Mrs. Pearson's control so she can get the site back up and running.  I think we're almost there.  So if you've tried his site and haven't gotten in, please keep trying.  Hopefully we'll get it back online in the coming days.
> 
> And - as if every Mr. Excel board member didn't already have enough to thank Bill for - we have yet another reason to thank Mr. Jelen: for he offered to cover the expense of having Chip's hosting company hunt down all of Chip's files and restore them from backups!   Bill is truly one of the best people I know.
> 
> Chip's site was always free for the world to use.  But, if you used it, here's my request for a "donation" from you.   In a few days' time I would like to e-mail a link to this thread to Mr. and Mrs. Pearson so they can see just how far-reaching their son's site was in helping people.   So if you owe Chip Pearson a debt of gratitude, here's your chance to thank his folks for raising such a tremendous man.
> 
> *Active Link to Chip's Archives*: CPearson.com Topic Index



I didn't have account here and when I read this article today and decide to register. 
Chip's website looks very old style, but the information there has always be helpful to Excel/VBA users. and even after years, I still found good solutions there.


----------



## martinhef

I usedChip's site years ago, it was a constant reference for me - I clearly remember reading his posts on newsgroups many many eyars ago...
Today I started working on some clients data and knew I would get inspiration / guidance from cpearson.com - then I noticed it still had the same format etc... as what I remembered but the dates were old - there were no recent posts

When I googled Chip I found a link to this page
---- shocked---- 
I never met or communicated with Chip directly but he had a very direct impact on my career, I would not have been able to do what I have done without his valuable resources and newsgroup posts.

I have just registered to post this because I wanted to acknowledge the affect he has had.
I will always be greatful for the knowledge he shared and the impact he had on my career even though he would never have known it.

My condolences to his family, may he rest in peace


----------



## h2ouup2

I too just found out about Chips passing.  When I was starting out with Excel, it was write formulas or code, and then go to Chips site.  After all this time, people are still missing Chip.  With his website he will touch many for years to come, and his memory will not be forgotten.

RIP Chip, and may God's peace be with your family.


----------



## scott14

His web site really helped me for years.





						CPearson.com Topic Index
					






					www.cpearson.com


----------



## Shiseiji

Chip's conbruitions live on, I doubt he will ever stop helping people. His was one of the first sites I stumbled across and still use many, many years later. I mourn with you your loss, but am thankful for what he left us.

Ron


----------

